# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام ورودی های جدید دانشگاه تهران ؛؛

## rezazebardast

سلام الان یه اطلاعیه روی سایت دانشگاه تهران هستش به این اسم :

""دستورالعمل ثبت‌نام الکترونیکی و اخذ مدارک از پذیرفته‌شدگان مقطع کارشناسی و دکتری دامپزشکی آزمون سراسری 1393 ""

منظورش همین ماهایی هستیم که تازه کنکور دادیم یا نه ، من اشتباه متوجه شدم؟؟

..............................

اگه در مورد ما تازه کنکور داده ها هستش میخاستم ببینم رشته های مهندسی توی کدوم یک از قسمت های زیر جا میگیره ::

آخه نوشته این مربوط به آیین ورود هستش و اومدن در اون تاریخ الزامیه.....





لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید ، کلا گیج شدم.:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## siavashgg

> سلام الان یه اطلاعیه روی سایت دانشگاه تهران هستش به این اسم :
> 
> ""دستورالعمل ثبت‌نام الکترونیکی و اخذ مدارک از پذیرفته‌شدگان مقطع کارشناسی و دکتری دامپزشکی آزمون سراسری 1393 ""
> 
> منظورش همین ماهایی هستیم که تازه کنکور دادیم یا نه ، من اشتباه متوجه شدم؟؟
> 
> ..............................
> 
> اگه در مورد ما تازه کنکور داده ها هستش میخاستم ببینم رشته های مهندسی توی کدوم یک از قسمت های زیر جا میگیره ::
> ...


یکشنبه 23 نویت پردیس فنی 
که کل مهندسی ها رو شامل میشه

----------


## rezazebardast

> یکشنبه 23 نویت پردیس فنی 
> که کل مهندسی ها رو شامل میشه



ممنون ؛ اونوقت فرق پردیس با دانشکده چیه؟ آخه شنیدم پردیس پولیه ( البته نخندیا ، شاید سوالم چرته ). و آخر اینکه با این حساب الان اونایی که پزشکی خوندون جزو پردیس علوم محسوب میشن؟؟

----------


## siavashgg

> ممنون ؛ اونوقت فرق پردیس با دانشکده چیه؟ آخه شنیدم پردیس پولیه ( البته نخندیا ، شاید سوالم چرته ). و آخر اینکه با این حساب الان اونایی که پزشکی خوندون جزو پردیس علوم محسوب میشن؟؟


نه اون پردیس خودگردانه که پولیه
این پردیس همون دانشکده است

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

پزشکی ها بحثشون جداست 
این اطلاعیه فقط برا کارشناسی ها و دکتری دامپزشکی

----------

